# what rod better for grouper ?????



## kw5891 (Apr 12, 2008)

7ft rod or 6ft  i thought the rod fight the fish ? if so why is tuna rod so short thanks


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 12, 2008)

I prefer the six foot for grouper. Seven would be to long, allow the fish to much play. Sometimes you have to pull them out of the rocks.


----------



## dapper dan (Apr 12, 2008)

Go with a 6ft, horsing them out of the rocks can wear you out. get a cheap fighting belt too, they are worth their weight in gold when you need them.


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 12, 2008)

as a captain i always use a 7 ft rod


----------



## Pudge (Apr 12, 2008)

Go with the 7ft rod trust me.


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 12, 2008)

*thank you*



Pudge said:


> Go with the 7ft rod trust me.


i did notice on the party boats the better fishman had 7 ft rods


----------



## How2fish (Apr 14, 2008)

7ft should give you more leverage, but get a belt it will help TONS with a 6 or 7ft rod..


----------



## Skip James (Apr 14, 2008)

This is the one I'm building for Grouper.....If a Tuna happens along, you're set for it to.........it has huge lifting power and a softer tip to detect the Grouper bite. 


Excerpt from Manufacturer
This is our unique RainShadow live bait saltwater blank series.  These new blanks incorporate our latest design concepts for a truly high performance blank.  Unlike all E-glass blanks that are heavy and usually slow in blank action, the new RCBL's offer extra fast actions and low overall blank weight.  When our design team tackled this series we had to utilize a blend of E-glass and graphite to achieve the desired results.  Graphite material is used in the bottom 2/3rds of the blanks and then E-glass is used in the tip area.  The result is a blank series that offers unbelievalbe lifting power and strength, with light overall weight.  By using E-glass in the tip we produced the strength needed for the rigors of saltwater fishing, and the fast tip action anglers were asking for.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RainShadow Live Bait Blanks (Clear Gloss)

Features:

High tech blend of E-glass and RX6 graphite

Extra-fast actions

Graphite butt provides unbelievable lifting power

E-glass tip provides extra fast action without compromising strength

Low overall blank weight

Clear Gloss finish

Limited Lifetime Warranty

RCLB70XM Clear Gloss 7' 0"  10-25lb. 7.0 X-Fast


----------



## captbrian (Apr 14, 2008)

i have all of the heavy rods on my boat are 7' shakespeare solid glass thru butt blanks.  unfortunately, they are no longer made.   after trying several other blanks, and breaking most of them, my personal rod is built on a 7' rainshadow solid glass blank, with a graphite fuji reel seat and 3-foot fuji guides.  you'll pay for the guides, but it's worth the extra $$.  these rods are set up for 80-100# line, so they take some abuse.


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 14, 2008)

*rods*

who fight the fish me or the rod or the reel   the reason i ask tuna they used real short rods ?


----------



## larpyn (Apr 14, 2008)

i've got rods of all diff sizes and they have all caught grouper.
 i even caught one on my sabiki rod once


----------



## huntmstr (Apr 15, 2008)

I use an 8 foot Allstar with a 4.0 Penn.  Lay it on him then crank him up.  Gives me lots of leverage and plenty of backbone for hauling in large fish from very deep down.


----------



## JTharpe (Apr 15, 2008)

long rods give the fish more leverage.
if you dont belive me tie a weight to the end of a short rod and then tie the same weight to a long rod and try to move it see which one is easier.

I fish with a 5.5 or 6 foot rod for grouper


----------



## hevishot (Apr 15, 2008)

backbone is the key, short or long, the rod must have alot of backbone...


----------



## captbrian (Apr 15, 2008)

while shorter rods in general allow for more 'lifting' power, you also want to take into consideration being able to feel the bite, which is why most use a little longer blank.


----------



## JTharpe (Apr 15, 2008)

I you braid on all my bottom rigs, so feeling the bite is not a problem.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 15, 2008)

hevishot said:


> backbone is the key, short or long, the rod must have alot of backbone...



Amen....


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 15, 2008)

*?*



JTharpe said:


> I you braid on all my bottom rigs, so feeling the bite is not a problem.


what do you mean


----------



## JTharpe (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry was supposed to say I use braided line on my bottom rigs.


----------

